

What's happening to Valleywag? - kumarski
http://www.kumar.vc/whats-happening-valleywag/

======
tyler-b
I think the simple answer is that Valleywag's primary domain is now
valleywag.gawker.com instead of valleywag.com. Here's a screenshot from the
same tool that shows the new primary domain trending upwards:
[http://i.imgur.com/dLpcEZP.png](http://i.imgur.com/dLpcEZP.png)

~~~
minimaxir
This is correct. In fact, this is the expected behavior for a website which
has changed domains; it means that people who used to visit the old domain are
now correctly visiting the new one.

The submission receiving 8 points is an instance of people on HN upvoting
based solely on the headline itself, and that's unfortunate.

------
jaredmck
I wouldn't say this drop in unique linking domains says a whole lot about the
fall of valleywag - what domains dropped off, and at what rate? Is it just
because of a certain story thread acquiring huge waves of links across other
gawker networks or other blogs responding to topics and linking in the course
of discussion?

My guess would be that gawker pushed some of their partners/syndicates toward
other more profitable Gawker properties once VW got rolling and it was clear
how much traffic/revenue they could expect from the current valleywag style &
audience.

Were other gawker properties launched at the time of this drop?

------
zaidf
The present Valleywag is a mere shadow of the original one. My gut says they
have extremely strict editorial restrictions from their bosses at Gawker.com.

------
jeffehobbs
Very insightful article.

No, wait: THE OPPOSITE. WTF is this? Have a take or don't bother.

~~~
kumarski
I was curious what caused the drop.

